# Help - 2 teenage girls missing their friends!



## Marlene B (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, I have been in Cyprus one week with my 2 teenage daughters (13 & 15). We have just joined my husband who has been here since late October. We will be here for 12 months, I was unable to enrol the girls into school here as we missed the enrolment date in September, so at this stage they are studying via Distance Education. They are both a little bored at the moment so I would be keen to meet with anyone with similar aged kids. I would love to get them into some sport, hockey, soccer etc. Any advice appreciated. Thanks Marlene


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Marlene B said:


> Hi, I have been in Cyprus one week with my 2 teenage daughters (13 & 15). We have just joined my husband who has been here since late October. We will be here for 12 months, I was unable to enrol the girls into school here as we missed the enrolment date in September, so at this stage they are studying via Distance Education. They are both a little bored at the moment so I would be keen to meet with anyone with similar aged kids. I would love to get them into some sport, hockey, soccer etc. Any advice appreciated. Thanks Marlene


Hi Marlene and welcome. 

Did you actually visit the schools to see if your girls could attend? I know in Nicosia, at least, they have a lot of kids who transfer in and out during the year due to parents relocating because of work. So despite having the official enrollment in September they are flexible.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Marlene,

Welcome to Cyprus. I don't know which school you were intending to put the girls into but I know the American Academy in Larnaca sometimes takes youngsters who weren't able to attend enrolment. I suggest you go around the schools when the term starts and speak to the various heads. From my experience most private schools welcome new fee payers at any time!

As regards sports, there are a couple of dancing schools in Oroklini and a football pitch too. I believe youth football teams meet on Saturday morning. 

Perhaps you could also introduce them to some crafts. There is a craft shop "Just So Crafty" almost opposite the Princess Beach Hotel along the Dhekelia road. That might be of interest. Also, at least one of the ladies who work there has teenage daughters.


----------



## Marlene B (Dec 24, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Hi Marlene and welcome.
> 
> Did you actually visit the schools to see if your girls could attend? I know in Nicosia, at least, they have a lot of kids who transfer in and out during the year due to parents relocating because of work. So despite having the official enrollment in September they are flexible.


Hello and thanks for the quick reply. I did not visit the schools myself, it was all conducted by email prior to our arrival, I will now make a point of attending in person. Thank you, Marlene.


----------



## Marlene B (Dec 24, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Marlene,
> 
> Welcome to Cyprus. I don't know which school you were intending to put the girls into but I know the American Academy in Larnaca sometimes takes youngsters who weren't able to attend enrolment. I suggest you go around the schools when the term starts and speak to the various heads. From my experience most private schools welcome new fee payers at any time!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I have one very sporty daughter and one crafty one so you have covered both bases for me, much appreciated. Marlene


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Marlene B said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have one very sporty daughter and one crafty one so you have covered both bases for me, much appreciated. Marlene


I am pleased to hear that. One other thought, I believe you can apply to use the indoor swimming pool in Winter at the Palm Beach Hotel on the Dhekelia Road. I've not done it myself but friends said they did last winter so it might be worth trying.


Happy Christmas


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Marlene B said:


> Hi, I have been in Cyprus one week with my 2 teenage daughters (13 & 15). We have just joined my husband who has been here since late October. We will be here for 12 months, I was unable to enrol the girls into school here as we missed the enrolment date in September, so at this stage they are studying via Distance Education. They are both a little bored at the moment so I would be keen to meet with anyone with similar aged kids. I would love to get them into some sport, hockey, soccer etc. Any advice appreciated. Thanks Marlene


hi you didnt say what part of cyprus . i have a 14 year old


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

carolegan said:


> hi you didnt say what part of cyprus . i have a 14 year old


Marlene is in Pyla between Larnaca and Dhekelia.


----------



## Marlene B (Dec 24, 2009)

carolegan said:


> hi you didnt say what part of cyprus . i have a 14 year old


Sorry for my delayed reply - we are in Pyla, are you close by?
Thanks Marlene


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Marlene B said:


> Sorry for my delayed reply - we are in Pyla, are you close by?
> Thanks Marlene


No Sorry we live in Coral Bay otherside of Paphos , good luck with everything


----------

